# Supplement recommendations?



## Timmer (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi all,

New to cows here. I've got 2 angus yearlings coming in April. My intent is to butcher them in October. I've spent 2.5 years doing my best to develop pasture grasses, but I live on sand so I'm moderately successful. I am trying to plan for supplementing. What combo or feeds and such do you recommend?


----------

